# Rescue Puppycam



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ya know, I was all excited to post this and now not sure if I should. I will notify on myself...and if you don't see it after this, well, I was wrong!

http://www.iamra-fur-fun.com/Puppycam/puppycam.asp
These are Mal-Mal mixes! 

YES-Malamute, Malinois. 

I hope that they get the best of both worlds and not the worst. People sharp and dog aggressive!







Wait...that's not funny! 

But right now...they are just adorable. And a ton of work...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

There are 15 Wow! Hope they all find wonderful homes.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We were fortunate enough to be owned by a GSD/Malamute cross for five years. He was one of the best dogs in the world. I miss him every day. 

If these beautiful little puppers are even half as fabulous as our beloved Moochie was, they will be awesome dogs. 

Man oh man are they cute little boogers.


----------

